# Bryn Terfel



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

any one know where to get this performance on dvd


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

This Met performance of Figaro with an incredibly starry cast (Terfel, Bartoli, Fleming) was never released on DVD. It was a TV broadcast on PBS... I think everyone wishes it was released


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah his performance the stage direction and everything is like 10x better than the 1993 release. The singing is incredible I wished it would come on tv someday soon so I could record on a DVD. If I did I would make copies for all the fans on here who wants it.
To me the best performance of ''Le Nozze Di Figaro" since Mozart was alive


----------

